# Strange behavior for firefox 3.5.4 on some page



## Ole (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi forum.

Ive get 100% cpu load and freeze for firefox 3.5.4 for some time (1-2 minutes) when i opening the

http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/ pages.

Somebody meets the same problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, same behaviour. Only FF freezes, not the rest of the system. The problem goes away when disabling Javascript, though.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 4, 2009)

It's more or less the same here with Opera 10. Some times when I open the page it uses ~30% of CPU. Some times it's up to 80% and it becomes very unresponsive. When I close the page it takes like 5 seconds to really close it and refresh the view, then it goes back to normal.
Enabling or disabling js doesn't seem to have any effect here.

But again, Opera 10 is having some nasty problems, so I don't know...


----------



## richardpl (Nov 5, 2009)

Same for me, Opera 10.01
Disabling js fixed problem.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Opera 10 is fine here, unless background compiling is
occuring AND "large" html pages are loading. Small
pages work fine (like this forum). If it is slow, I
use background tabs to load in the background.  OTOH
I always clear cache after exiting so every few sites
there are none to load.  Only the initial startup takes
5-8 seconds or so...  One might want to load pages with
more-than-minimal images in the background to see if
that helps, one can read in the "foreground" page in
the meantime...


----------

